# AutoTopOff reverse to prevent overflow



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

As the title suggests, I'm looking for feedback in regards to reversing an ATO system. Basically I want to stop my return pump in the event my DT overflow pipe gets clogs. I came close to this happening a couple of days ago and luckily we caught the tank just starting to trickle down the side of the tank.

I've been looking at this http://autotopoff.com/products/DS1/ and believe I could install the lower float valve upside down. Basically allowing it to sense a low water level and turn off the return pump before it has a chance to overfill the DT above. Maybe I'm not understanding the AutoTopOff dual system. Either way I'd like some comments or guidance if anyone has used this setup.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Not sure if this helps, but a simple float switch on an apex break out box could trigger an off function on your return pump


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Haven't picked up a controller yet. This is a temporary need for when I go away


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

In that case, I think your idea will work and it's cheap enough to try it out


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ato*

I cant see why this wont work for u ...
why is your overflow pipe getting clogged why don't u take a few pics maybe the solution is fixing that first .as for the ato shutting off the return pump when level rises should work ...and its cheap enough to try .. worse case scenario u sell the top off unit for what it cost u to build or order .


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

It clogged because I didn't clean out the pre-filter. Had an algae bloom from a macro add caused me some grief I didn't plan for.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am guessing you are running a single durso and not a herbie or bean animal with emergency drains...
First I would address the clogging issue.... that's pretty scary. 
YOu absolutely can set a float switch to turn off your return pump at a high water mark in your overflow box or where ever but float switches can fail too. 

An Apex would be great but you don;t need it to do that job alone (it can and many more)


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep single durso with no emergency drain. The macro algae is similar to sting but just caused a plume then almost disappeared. It can came in on a red macro that I wanted in the tank. Really it was just an oversight and shouldn't have happened if I was paying attention. I'm going to buy it from from reefsupply.ca which is the closest supplier for the one I want.


----------

